# Need Advise from Ladies



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Would my wife be cheating on me if we were having sex on average 2 to 3 times a week?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

would you happen to have any other instances to base your suspicions off of?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe.

I am not like that. When I was in an EA (previous relationship 10 years ago), I didn't even want to go NEAR my partner. But I was over him before I started my EA.


It allll depends. What are the other signs?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

It's possible. Sex doesn't necessarily taper off during an affair. It depends on the person. For some the frequency of sex stays the same with their spouse and for others, the frequency goes way down because the cheating spouse is "monogamous" with the affair partner.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

and I've known guys to up the pace with their wife in order to cover their cheating tracks...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> Would my wife be cheating on me if we were having sex on average 2 to 3 times a week?


yes, it happened to me

in fact our sex lives actually picked during her PA


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

From what I've learned here and other sources, affairs aren't usually about sex.
Of course the sex picks up with the AP because the AP is doing what the WS wants.
Sex may be great at home, but other needs are not being met. Sex may be scarce at home because other needs are not being met.
In either case, the WS is looking for something emotional that he/she cannot get at home.


----------



## missy_me (Mar 23, 2012)

If I were you, I would focus on what the "signs" are of her having an affair for now. She could be, she could not be, there is no hard rule.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

We need more info..........what is going on? Why do you suspect? Do you suspect someone in particular? 

More information please.

And yes, someone in an affair could still be sleeping with their spouse.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> We need more info..........what is going on? Why do you suspect? Do you suspect someone in particular?
> 
> More information please.
> 
> And yes, someone in an affair could still be sleeping with their spouse.


Check out his other threads. :slap:


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

No... 

j


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> Would my wife be cheating on me if we were having sex on average 2 to 3 times a week?


Most definitely.

Hell I`ve known affairs to increase libido with a spouse.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

That original question simply cannot be answered with only that one piece of info.

But, something obviously is bothering you about your relationship enough to ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

